# seed in my female cockatiel's poop!?



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

so hello guys

ive bought a new female and i think some of u read my thread:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31167&page=2

so i gave her the medicen the vet gave me and for 3 days they were sleeping in a quite room.

after these 3 days i moved em to the living room with all my family members (they were afraid).

and so we let em sleep for 10-12 hours.

after 2 days in the living room i came to change the bottom paper of the cage and i checked there poop as i usualy do(i check it to make sure everything is good) so i noticed the side were the female sleeps had 8 poops and each of em had 1-2 non chewd or digested seeds i was freaked out.

now is it a disease or is it because of the stress they had in the living room i really dont know ?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

did the vet give you probiotics to give after the medicine? some medicines need probiotics after to boost the good bacteria in the gut, so if antibiotics destroy all bacteria, sometimes birds develop yeast infections. i would talk to the vet about that one. you can give some probiotics or plain yogurt to her for the time being.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

This bird was never on antibiotics according to the original thread.

Since her body condition/weight has already been an issue, and seed in droppings indicates that she is unable to absorb nutrients from her food, I would take her back to the vet for further testing. It's possible she has an infection or internal parasites that are keeping her from digesting her food properly.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah thank you, i missed that!


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for the replys.

but i dont think i can get her to a vet for the next 2 days (there is nothing i can do).

is there a way to know if its a disease or not?

in 4 threads i read in other sites some people thought it was a disease but it turned out to be stress.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Unfortunately there isn't any way to know without tests from the vet. However, since she's already underweight and not eating very well, I would suspect that disease is more likely than stress. Weight loss + seed in droppings makes two signs of illness. For now, just try to get her eating as much as possible, and maybe do try some probiotics. They may not cure her, but they can help support her body in fighting a possible illness.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

what do you mean by probiotics (my english aint that good) and as i said i cant take her to a vet for the next 2 days for many reasons is there anything i can feed her or what do you sugest.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Probiotics are supplements that support the healthy bacteria that grow naturally in a bird's digestive system. You should be able to get some at any large pet store. I don't know where you are located, but Benebac is a good brand and seems pretty universally available.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

thank you very much 

im its 4am now im gona see what i can do for her tmorow.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

When you go to the store, make sure they know the probiotics you want are for a bird. They also make them for cats and dogs, and that kind may contain other ingredients which wouldn't be great for a bird to take.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

good evening everyone.

well after a long trip and skiping 4 leactures in college i managed to get her to a vet.

he just looked at her and said that shes moving and eating and also said that if she had a disease her poop would be liquid.

so he gave me calcium crushed oyster shell to put in her food i dont know if its the right thing to do what u guys think.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

come on guys any comment?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not familiar with the use of crushed oyster shell. I'll let others with more experience than me comment. Is your tiel still having seeds in her droppings? Can you post a picture of her droppings?


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

well i put them to sleep for now.

but i will take pictures first thing in the morning.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

kaiel said:


> and also said that if she had a disease her poop would be liquid.


Not always true, birds are excellent at hiding illness. They really need to do viral and bacterial tests to say something like this. I'd see if I could find an avian vet and take your bird there.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

i see your point but

in my city there is only vets i couldnt find any avi.

so theres nothing i can do.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey,
Could it be she has PDD or AGY? They both damage the digestive system, and the bird is having issues with her weight.
I know that not having any avian vet is disheartening. But any lab that is able to conduct tests on samples from other animals should be able to do the same with samples from birds. They can check for common bacteria, fungus and yeast, at least.
I showed the pictures of megabacteria from internet to my vet and said it is gram positive, anaerob, so she knows what staining to use to look for them. They are much bigger and distinctive than other germs in the samples. I guess any lab can do that, too. 
It is true they might not find it at first, that is why they need to get new samples every now and then. Getting more than 1 poop sample and a couple of swabs from the mouth shouldnt be that much of a problem for a vet. (And there are vets that overdose birds, I know...)

I read a study giving promising results in treatment of PDD. I have not searched the forum yet, but if I cannot find any info on it, maybe I can post it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sure there is something you can do. You can go back to the vet and ask for the tests we recommended -- gram stain, fecal culture, and complete blood count. You are paying the vet, and it's up to you to be your bird's advocate. Don't take no for an answer. Please don't give up on getting care for her -- seed in her droppings indicates that she's starving to death, and that's not a good way to go.


----------



## kaiel (Jun 2, 2012)

well guys its been almost 3days and shes eating well and shes climbing in the cage playing with her toys alot.

i couldnt take her for any tests cuz the 2 vets i know doesnt do that they told me we dont do any blood tests and they are the best in the city so i can do nothing i am currently looking for an aviary and once i do im gonna check them from a to z.


now her droppings has seeds but not as much as it was 3 days ago and not every drop has seeds i can say for every 4 drops there is one with a one or two seeds so i think shes getting better.

what do you guys think.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think she still needs tests done. If they can work with a lab that does avian testing, all they'll need to do is collect the samples and send them out for analysis. It is not hard to collect blood from a bird, if they just use a toenail clip.


----------

